# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Agrícola Cerro Prieto (Video Institucional 2009)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos:  Les dejo un video institucional que le hicimos a la empresa agroexportadora *Agrícola Cerro Prieto*, ubicada en Chiclayo (Perú), dedicada a la producción y exportación de páprika y otros pimientos de calidad.  *Dirección:* Bruno Cillóniz *Realización:* Prisma Comunicación e Imagen / Preta Producciones.  Espero les guste...     SaludosTemas similares: Video Institucional AGROIDEAS Camara de Video para Maquinaria Agricola Video ProHass (Institucional 2007) El Pedregal S.A.: Video institucional 2007 Video Institucional: Fundo Sacramento

----------


## Benjamin Pantigozo

Excelente informacion, es un orgullo para el Peru y su agricultura en especial de la exportadora, que en un relativo corto plazo a elevado enormemente su tecnologia. Me permito solo sugerir que muestren los detalles del riego tecnificado en sus aspectos mas generales a fin de que los que vean el video encuentren informacion basica tambien. Por otra parte seria recomendable que tengan su propia fuente de energia aprovechando  fuentes revobables como el solar y el viento, instalados en las areas deserticas que no se aprovechan. La energia solar en esos ambientes produce mucho mas energia que en otros segun estudios realizados aca en USA.

----------

